# apache läuft nicht



## jhaustein (5. Juli 2007)

hallo gemeinschaft

habe die neuste version von xampp raufgespielt

leider läuft es nicht zwar sind im control center beide mysql und apache auf running ,  wenn ich aber den explorer starte oder im controlcenter auf admin gehe passiert nicht sprich er findet die seite nicht . auch wenn ich nur 127.0.0.1/index.php eingebe erscheint keine seite



das ist die apache log

[Wed Jul 04 16:00:44 2007] [notice] Child 4088: Exit event signaled. Child process is ending.
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:45 2007] [notice] Child 4088: Released the start mutex
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:46 2007] [notice] Child 4088: Waiting for 250 worker threads to exit.
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:46 2007] [notice] Child 4088: All worker threads have exited.
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:46 2007] [notice] Child 4088: Child process is exiting
Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:52 2007] [notice] Parent: Child process exited successfully.
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:52 2007] [crit] (22)Invalid argument: unable to replace stderr with error_log
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:52 2007] [crit] (2)No such file or directory: unable to replace stderr with /dev/null
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:59 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.4 (Win32) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.4 OpenSSL/0.9.8e mod_autoindex_color PHP/5.2.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:59 2007] [notice] Server built: Mar  5 2007 11:23:00
[Wed Jul 04 16:00:59 2007] [notice] Parent: Created child process 2392
[Wed Jul 04 16:01:02 2007] [notice] Child 2392: Child process is running
[Wed Jul 04 16:01:02 2007] [notice] Child 2392: Acquired the start mutex.
[Wed Jul 04 16:01:02 2007] [notice] Child 2392: Starting 250 worker threads.
[Wed Jul 04 16:01:02 2007] [notice] Child 2392: Starting thread to listen on port 443.
[Wed Jul 04 16:01:02 2007] [notice] Child 2392: Starting thread to listen on port 80.
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:11 2007] [warn] pid file C:/xampp/apache/logs/httpd.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:47 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.4 (Win32) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.4 OpenSSL/0.9.8e mod_autoindex_color PHP/5.2.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:47 2007] [notice] Server built: Mar  5 2007 11:23:00
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:47 2007] [notice] Parent: Created child process 1700
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:51 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Child process is running
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:51 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Acquired the start mutex.
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:51 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Starting 250 worker threads.
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:51 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Starting thread to listen on port 443.
[Thu Jul 05 09:37:51 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Starting thread to listen on port 80.
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:47 2007] [notice] Parent: Received shutdown signal -- Shutting down the server.
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:47 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Exit event signaled. Child process is ending.
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:49 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Released the start mutex
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:50 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Waiting for 250 worker threads to exit.
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:50 2007] [notice] Child 1700: All worker threads have exited.
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:50 2007] [notice] Child 1700: Child process is exiting
Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:55 2007] [notice] Parent: Child process exited successfully.
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:59 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.4 (Win32) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.4 OpenSSL/0.9.8e mod_autoindex_color PHP/5.2.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:59 2007] [notice] Server built: Mar  5 2007 11:23:00
[Thu Jul 05 09:38:59 2007] [notice] Parent: Created child process 3224
[Thu Jul 05 09:39:02 2007] [notice] Child 3224: Child process is running
[Thu Jul 05 09:39:02 2007] [notice] Child 3224: Acquired the start mutex.
[Thu Jul 05 09:39:02 2007] [notice] Child 3224: Starting 250 worker threads.
[Thu Jul 05 09:39:02 2007] [notice] Child 3224: Starting thread to listen on port 443.
[Thu Jul 05 09:39:02 2007] [notice] Child 3224: Starting thread to listen on port 80.


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Soweit sieht eigentlich alles in Ordnung aus im Log. Keine so schlimme Fehlermeldung das nicht zumindest etwas geladen werden sollte.

Hast Du eine Firewall (z. B. Zonealarm & Co)? Hast Du den Apache in der Windows Firewall freigegeben?


----------

